# Was zieht ihr unter euren Brustpanzer???



## R3D-Dr4g0N (27. Juni 2009)

servas,

hab heude meinen Oneil Hammer chest protector bekommen ich fand den vom Design und vom Preis her eig super und ham mir den geholt!!!

jo hab mir den jetzt eingestellt aber jetzt frag ich mich noch soll ich den übers Trikot ziehen was mit Optisch jetzt ned so zusagt oder soll ich was drunter ziehen???

irgendso ne Art funktionswäsche wie macht ihr dass???


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2009)

von innen nach außen: atmungsaktives t-shirt, Kakerlakenjacke, Trikot

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (27. Juni 2009)

unter Kakerlakenjacke muss ich dann wohl die Protektorenjacke verstehen???


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2009)

genau


----------



## Volc0m (27. Juni 2009)

Ich zieh bis jetz nichts drunter 

Werd mir aber bald mal ein gutes Funktionsshirt holen, dann sifft es das teil nicht immer so mit Körperausdunstungen ein


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (27. Juni 2009)

ja ich hatte letztes mal so ne Protektoren Jacken dings von TSG ausgeliehen da hatte ich auch nichts drunter an das war allerdings nicht so unbequem wie der Oneil Schalen Brustpanzer den kann ich mir ohne was drunter ned sehr bequem vorstellen !!!


----------



## Fhal (29. Juni 2009)

Ein Kollege fährt seine "Kakerlakenjacke" (lustiges Wort) auch direkt auf der Haut 

Für mich persönluch geht das garnicht, daher trag ich so ein billiges Funktions-Laufshirt von Decathlon drunter.


----------



## sramx9 (29. Juni 2009)

Käme für mich auch nicht in Frage.
Tshirt ist ein Muss. Kumpel fährt die gleiche Jacke ( ixs assault ) auch nur mit shirt.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juni 2009)

kauf dir bei tschibo so ein funktionsunterhemd fÃ¼r 7â¬ und ab dafÃ¼r. tshirt wird irgendwann kalt .


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (29. Juni 2009)

ja also ohne was drunter da musste schon n harter hund sein!!! werd dann morgen mal kiken wos bei uns son billiges ding giebt hab ihn mal übers t shirt gezogen da is er sau bequem und man fühlt sich sicher von daher wird dass schon klappen mit so nem funktionsdingsbums da


----------



## lauti2 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich trage  mein 661 jacket auch auf der haut...das ist an warmen tagen schön luftig ...wenns kalt ist trag ich auch so ein funktions shirt...finde es aber sonst zu warm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juli 2009)

T-Shrit...


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juli 2009)

sommer  meist nix
winter under armour shirts


----------

